# I Won The Loudness War - Dan Worrall



## Pier (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## cedricm (Nov 7, 2021)

Very funny video. Dan is the best.


----------



## Pier (Nov 7, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> I actually quite like the track!


It reminded me a bit of this Squarepusher track


----------



## Nimrod7 (Nov 7, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> I actually quite like the track!


It's great for Cyberpunk!


----------



## sinkd (Nov 7, 2021)

Got me.


----------



## Henu (Nov 7, 2021)

Oh god, this was hilarious. :D


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 13, 2021)

Dan released the track on Spotify and everywhere else via Distrokid (after Amuse rejected it).

*REMEMBER TO TURN DOWN YOUR HEADPHONES/MONITORS*

It's no joke. I turned my headphones down, far enough I thought, and my ears were still ringing a little after listening to the whole track one time through.


----------

